# Grandaddy Purple



## cali-high (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys/girls


has any1 tried this strain?


its an excellent high. me and my friend were toking it up and his brother got a contact high it was so funny.



does ANY1 know of anywhere to get seeds or is it clone only?


let me know


----------



## mcknocc (Mar 29, 2007)

yeh i tried that shit a few times me and my friends were tokin it up one time and it was a great high we just busted out laughing for nuttin all night you might be able to get the seeds on a seed site.


----------



## CannaBoss (Mar 29, 2007)

Granddaddy is the shit! Purple Erkle x's Big bud = top shelf smoke and great yield.


----------



## novatrans (Mar 29, 2007)

cali-high said:


> hey guys/girls
> 
> 
> has any1 tried this strain?
> ...


It is great! I am growing some now (7 weeks of flowering) and no purple yet. but some real "sticky" corn cobs are coming. We will know in about two weeks.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 30, 2007)

yeah but it aint got nothing on my honeymoon(double purple cross)

tjats the shit

people who grow grandaddy purple do ofg(ocean of green) and hardly spend any time giving each plant its own needs so theyre for theyre shit loses potience and still is great but not what it could be.


----------



## northerntights (Mar 31, 2007)

does anyone know of a purple strain that is good for an indoor grow? Most of the info I have states they are best for outdoor or large indoor grows, I have 4 feet of space to work with... I'm just looking for something a little different and purple is sooo cool!


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 31, 2007)

purple haze?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought some seeds from paradise seeds of a strain called sweet purple.Its a easy to grow purple indica that is disease mold and cold resistant. Can grow easly indoors since its an indica or outdoor in extremes.Yield for a 6 foot outdoor plant is 700 grams indoor at about 4-5 feet should be close to 500 grams


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2007)

bwkmid said:


> purple haze?


yes please. thank you.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 31, 2007)

lol 

i have never seen you heard of purple haze seeds before ive never seen any pictures


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 31, 2007)

thats purple. It really calms you dowm ...more than anyother weed ive had.

"Smokin on purple ease my mind....this that shit that we get high to"

"Smokin on this pruple i dun got a bag for cheap eyes barley open and im glued to the back seat. boosie took another hit an then he passed it back to me aint no crack up in the window i can barely even breathe. got it foggy in the bently trippin tryna see this shit must got somin in it he must have slipped some crack on me. i dont know what time it is but i know its time to eat. "  i love that song...


----------



## cali-high (Mar 31, 2007)

whats the name of it??


i listening to i smoke weed to much by redman

its kool


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 31, 2007)

Its called - Lil Boosie - Smoking on Purple my favorite rapper btw...


----------



## cali-high (Mar 31, 2007)

alright man im downloading it right now from limewire


----------



## bwkmid (Mar 31, 2007)

Limewire is great, but post back tell me how you like it. I listen to it in my car  the bass is a great thump


----------



## passion4pot (Apr 21, 2007)

grandaddy purp is some of the best bud i have evr smoked. most of the purps are super but i only get indica purps has anyone had purple haze,blackberry haze


----------



## 420101 (Apr 21, 2007)

that's some sweet ass buds..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2007)

purp's are sooooooooooo over rated. just my opinion.


----------



## romaking (Apr 22, 2007)

granddaddy purp that been around for at least 8 years in the bay area i heard the strain was first developed in oakland ,ca


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 22, 2007)

Purple haze is that sativa? I was thinking that purps were sativa or mix leaning towards sativa.
I could have backwarkds
Anyone'


----------



## McGruppsMonsters (Apr 26, 2007)

I just started my second grow... was told the clones are Grandaddy Purps. So it seems clones are available out here in california. The clones I was given I was told is an indica... with arm like buds when developed. Can't wait to see these bitches grow up before me. The clones have been in SunShine#4 for about 12 hours, and so far are looking pretty frail and weak, but these things take time. Anyhow, any other information is appreciated on Grandaddy Purps.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Apr 26, 2007)

romaking said:


> granddaddy purp that been around for at least 8 years in the bay area i heard the strain was first developed in oakland ,ca


yessir grandaddy is a native Nor Cal smoke to be enjoyed by all


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah i think i have had it


----------



## cali-high (Apr 26, 2007)

it straight kills.


you can get $10 worth and it will keep you high for awhile!!


ffd

purple is overated but looks awsome


----------



## kutvogel (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to break the news for you guys, but the original Purple Haze strain is extinct. You can buy so called purple haze seeds, but they're always crossings between several other strains. The original purple haze strain plant can be seen at Wiet Forum - De Planten Kamer - Purple Haze Of Toch Iets Anders. It's the post of MadScientist with the five pics of purple plants, for those of you who do not know Dutch 
Greetings from Holland!


----------



## SDgoonie (Nov 19, 2007)

thumbs up for grandaddy purpz


----------



## peadrojones (Feb 6, 2008)

bwkmid where you get dots for that strain at? looks GREAT


----------



## Yota (Feb 6, 2008)

i have heard that the yield size isn't that great with Granddady. But i haven't grown it, just what ive been told. Of course the quality of the strain is top notch though.


----------



## idol (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been locking every were for a good purple strain, i havent found purple haze ani where.
can ani one recommend the best purple there is.


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats Querkle from Subcool TGA Seeds

Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Aug 17, 2008)

purp is way over rated i like a good green like trainwreck or catpiss, lol some people only smoke purp, its soo stupid just to stick to one type of weed, i love variety and i think most good green strains are more potent than purp.


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 18, 2008)

Yota said:


> i have heard that the yield size isn't that great with Granddady. But i haven't grown it, just what ive been told. Of course the quality of the strain is top notch though.


Grandaddy Purple is basically the higher yielding version of Purple Urkel. They're very similar but Purple Urkel has a funkier taste and smell in my opinion and I like it more.


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 18, 2008)

CaliGrower420 said:


> purp is way over rated i like a good green like trainwreck or catpiss, lol some people only smoke purp, its soo stupid just to stick to one type of weed, i love variety and i think most good green strains are more potent than purp.


Although I love certain purple strains I definately agree that purple weed is very over-rated. I try to never stick to one strain, I'd much rather smoke a little bit of each strain and have many options. That being said I do always like to have a little Purple Urkel in the arsenal along with some shiny green nuggies of Sour Diesel and Trainwreck (two of the coolest greenest strains in my opinion).


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 18, 2008)

grandaddy is a native nor cal strain and as far as I kno tru granddaddy is clone only.


----------



## restlesswynd (Sep 4, 2008)

Overrated or not, 
I've done GDP indoors for several yrs.
IMO Everything about it is awesome! 
I do 4x8 soiled beds. sunshine mix 2. all organic ammendments and nutes. under 1k's. pullin close to 2lbs per light 
i used to get clones, but now i have a mother 
It is good trade bait. All my friends want it so I trade out for some of their flaves. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

reeffermadness said:


> grandaddy is a native nor cal strain and as far as I kno tru granddaddy is clone only.


 
my grand daddy purple came from clones and i was told it was clone only as well......ive always been told that so....i would say its true....mine made the trip all the way from oakland to lovely washington


only two downsides in my eyes......takes 77 days to be truley finished....and easily succeptable to bud mold if you dont watch the humidity...because the nugs are so dense...


----------



## shepj (Dec 10, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> my grand daddy purple came from clones and i was told it was clone only as well......ive always been told that so....i would say its true....mine made the trip all the way from oakland to lovely washington
> 
> 
> only two downsides in my eyes......takes 77 days to be truley finished....and easily succeptable to bud mold if you dont watch the humidity...because the nugs are so dense...


Did the buds naturally grow purple on the attatched pictures? Or were they put in a lower temperature climate during the last week or so?


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

natural.....im trying to find my pics of day 77 with all purple leaves and everything.....i love this strain....all i wanna do is nap and eat


----------



## bud2befree (Dec 10, 2008)

bought it at a pharm in l.a. one time! bgreat buzz great taste!! yum yum


----------



## shepj (Dec 11, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> natural.....im trying to find my pics of day 77 with all purple leaves and everything.....i love this strain....all i wanna do is nap and eat


wow! Natural and that purple! +rep


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 7, 2009)

GDP is one sweet bitch!

Dutch Passion has 2 (Purple Star, Twilight) 100% purp indicas and 2 (Purple 1, Frisian Dew) 50/50 indica/sativa mix.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 19, 2009)

So in anyone's opinion what are the best purple strains out there for indoor growing? (quality first,"apperance+taste" quantity second,"yield"...) Seriously, list all that you haved tried!!! Thanks


----------



## BUBBLEBERRY (Apr 7, 2009)

how much did you get off that plant? I wanna grow it because of the demand but I herd it dont put out that much


TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> my grand daddy purple came from clones and i was told it was clone only as well......ive always been told that so....i would say its true....mine made the trip all the way from oakland to lovely washington
> 
> 
> only two downsides in my eyes......takes 77 days to be truley finished....and easily succeptable to bud mold if you dont watch the humidity...because the nugs are so dense...


----------



## jonblazing (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got some granddaddy purple at an L.A. dispensary. They titled it GDP R.I.P. (rest in peace) and its some sour fuel like delicious smelling tasty bud. Its an amazing strain for getting a very heavy high and catching up on A LOT of sleep. To all you purple haters, you should realize the purples are mostly for a heavy sleepy high, the whites and greens are just an uplifting and speedy high so why give your negative opinions. The purps and or purple kush strain I got in humboldt is an amazing grape bubble gum smell and smokes super smooth as well.


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 8, 2009)

purple kush is deffinatly nighttime weed. 100% indica.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 8, 2009)

There were some neighbors of mine who grew a strain called papa purple. Very nice stuff to smoke but they didnt care about manicuring and I noticed that the little sugarleaves were pretty wide covering most of the red hairs.


----------



## mrduke (Apr 9, 2009)

does it really take 11 weeks to be done as someone else said. I've got 15 of these beautiful ladies riht now in week 7 flower.
also when does the purple kick in mine still green as grass no pun intended. I'll try to get picks later


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 9, 2009)

Most of the purple kush and gdp Ive seen in this area is green.


----------



## mrduke (Apr 9, 2009)

im in nor cal too just waiting to harvest


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2009)

Got my card this past Saturday and went to my first dispensary yesterday. They threw in a free gram of GDP. I just logged on here to see what kind of high it was. Glad I read this thread first. I'm figuring out what to smoke (right now) during the day that won't turn me into a vegetable. I picked up OGKush, MasterKush, Blue Dream, and New York City Diesel. I tried the OGKush last night - it's not as strong as the bag weed I've been getting. I'm looking forward to experimenting with all the different strains. Here's what the GDP looks like. Smells awesome. Seems like my buds are a bit airy/fluffy rather than tight/hard.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 1, 2009)

bwkmid said:


> purple haze?


i thought that it was extinct.


----------



## sensisteve (Dec 16, 2009)

grandaddy purps is one of the doosies, some actually call it daywrecker up here in oregon  you see those flames? it stands for FIRE, never underestimate the power of purp


----------



## rolledupjoe (Dec 16, 2009)

I have some GDP, It's nice and sweet, but the Blackberry Kush crushes it. That stuff is great. I think the GDP i got was harvested early, not as good looking as a lot of what i see out there.


----------



## ProductOfCanada (Jan 10, 2010)

Where is GDP found, What site?!?!
Along with any other Sativa purp.


----------



## ponchiboy (Jan 10, 2010)

cali-high said:


> hey guys/girls
> 
> 
> has any1 tried this strain?
> ...


no its strain only you should look up outlaw genetics they have that strain under the name of magic merlyn thats ur best shot at a seed version of gdp


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Jan 12, 2010)

Im currently growing my 2nd batch of GDP. Yes its clone only.

And not all purple is good. But GDP set the bar for purple very high. I know some heads that have taken big bud & purple urkle in attempts to get GDP seeds. FAIL FAIL FAIL. But they keep trying. And they aint rookies. 

And whoever said PURPLE URKLE is the same as GDP, just not as much yield???? Youre trippin. Its a completely different high. GDP is what everyone says it is folks.. F-I-R-E! The Bay Areas been smoking it religiously for 8 years, and thats STILL the #1 request.


----------



## Ricky Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

GDP was some of the best smoke I've ever had. Definatley top 5. Very smooth going down and a hint of fruit on the exhale. A very nice head and body stone, with no paranoia. Had me laughing and just feeling good. Great for any occassion. 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## SoloSurfer (Jan 12, 2010)

I remember buying my first eight of grandaddy when I was like 14 and smoking a ton of bowls with my buddies. Then one of them puked! Got me so f'd up I flipped out. Recently purchased clone of gdp and Im in day 7 of flower. Its in my journal. Seems very drought tollerant and strong


----------



## WusSupHoez420 (Jan 12, 2010)

cali-high said:


> hey guys/girls
> 
> 
> has any1 tried this strain?
> ...


One person tryed to tell me its JUST a clone but its surly not they have seeds just kind of hard to find.


----------



## lcar55 (Jul 5, 2010)

Purple haze all in ur brain. Don't know the rest.


----------



## HigherSolutions406 (Sep 9, 2010)

Purple Urkle


----------



## PotPower (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are 2 pictures from my first time growing Grandaddy Purple 2 yrs ago.
This was at about 61 days, 5 away from harvest.


----------

